# EGR Plug on pacesetter headers



## dlobe987 (May 8, 2006)

so i have a 1990 2wd hardbody with the ka24e and just put some pacesetter headers on it. the problem is that the egr tube that leads to the valve wont fit back in for anything. so i basically want to plug it. i found one made on the internet but its going to cost me like 30 bucks and it will take 2 weeks. does anybody know what the inside diameter of the outlet or the thread width? any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rather than plug it and risk potential detonation that'll eat up your pistons, why not find an exhaust shop that can make a tube (or rework your original tube) that will fit properly?


----------



## dlobe987 (May 8, 2006)

is the risk of detonation that large? i didnt take that into consideration. i just figured that it would work fine. I called the guy a JGS which is the company that makes a plug and he said it would be just fine if i plug it and leave the tube that connects to the egr valve just dangling. if that wont work then the only other option is to get a whole new tube.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

One of the main reasons the EGR is used is to keep combustion chamber temperatures down by routing a bit of inert gas from the exhaust stream back into the engine. The hotter the combustion chamber, the quicker the fuel ignites. If the fuel/air mixture ignites too quickly, you'll get preignition detonation, which can eat up the crown of the piston. On engines with a knock sensor, the ECM will retard the timing to prevent engine damage and in the result will cause a drop in power. Assuming this will be a street driven vehicle, it would be best to keep the system operational, especially since the header already has the provission for the EGR passage tube.


----------



## dlobe987 (May 8, 2006)

i guess im going to have to try and get that little tube into the headers. thats the only part i cant do because it just doesnt screw in.


----------

